

Engage HN: Anyone else interested in analyzing Fitbit/M7/other tracker data? - skram

== MY DATA ==<p>Google spreadsheet with my data is at
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheet&#x2F;ccc?key=0AgRNvp9NAd5TdE1PTWFTMGN2MkVpeG9LWUtJTk1UNUE#gid=0<p>== ABOUT ==<p>My name is Mark (aka Skram) and I&#x27;m a software engineer dedicated to the health and wellness sectors. Earlier this year, @Geek_Nurse and I founded Social Health Insights to do impactful things in the healthcare IT space. We do custom application development, data analysis visualization, and strategy consulting.<p>Simply put, I thought it would be interesting to compare my Fitbit data with the data my iPhone&#x27;s 57 coprocessor is collecting on me (the Argus app reports this data). Please feel free to donate your data to this mission and add ideas, comments, and questions to this spreadsheet. A more sophisticated data gathering app may be devised if there is interest.<p>Let me know if you&#x27;re interested by commenting here, adding to the spreadsheet, or finding me on social media.<p>Thanks!
======
thetylerhayes
Related: if you haven't already heard of them check out Validic:
[https://validic.com/](https://validic.com/)

I just learned about Validic yesterday; they're creating an API layer on top
of... health device API layers.

~~~
skram
Tyler - Thanks. I have heard of them and am keeping my eye on it. I am
currently looking for a more open solution like www.singly.com.

~~~
thetylerhayes
Cool. What's the thinking behind wanting a more open solution? Happy to keep
my eyes peeled.

~~~
skram
Open source solutions would increase transparency and allow others to extend
it to include new device vendors. Would also allow an app dependent on the API
(of APIs, per se) to go on if the service were to go down or out of business,
especially without notice.

------
skram
Clickable link:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgRNvp9NAd5TdE1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgRNvp9NAd5TdE1PTWFTMGN2MkVpeG9LWUtJTk1UNUE#gid=0)

